# Jail for weathermen who get it wrong- a good idea?



## legalskier (Jan 18, 2012)

In South Africa it can happen under a new law. Seems that people are tired of all the hype. 
Thank goodness we don't have anything like that here. :roll:

_ *** Those wanting to issue a severe weather alert *will have to get written permission* from South Africa’s Weather Service Bill first. Weather forecasters getting it wrong for the first time could face a four or five-year sentence and a £400,000 fine. And repeat offenders could be jailed for as long as ten years or fined up to £800,000. _
Full story: http://www.nation.com.pk/pakistan-n...012/weathermen-face-jail-for-getting-it-wrong

What do you think? Too harsh? Or a dream come true?


----------



## frameitinskis (Jan 18, 2012)

*Harsh!*

A little harsh I think.  Maybe just standing in the snow or rain butt naked, but not jailed.


----------



## Mapnut (Jan 18, 2012)

Absolutely no meteorologist would stay in business, because you're bound to get one wrong sooner or later.

There was a chilling story last year about seismologists in Italy being charged with manslaughter, I think, for failing to issue an alert about a potential earthquake. (Must see what happened with that story.) That's really scary because earthquake prediction is far from a proven technology or a standard procedure.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 18, 2012)

They would all end up in jail.....No offence Winnchill!


----------



## bigbog (Jan 18, 2012)

Y'know I used to joke around about this...don't think jailtime comes into play, but holding them accountable as if meteorologists were paid like NBA or MLB coaches...and could pull up stakes and move whenever.....well they're not.  Think they're just making their local guess by their models from the NOAA models.....


----------



## Nick (Jan 18, 2012)

That is ridiculous.


----------



## 4aprice (Jan 18, 2012)

Insanity.  How about we jail all the judges or politians who make wrong decisions?  Oh I know, just forecast sunny and warm and when it gets cold and snows blame it on Global Warming.  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 18, 2012)

This is completely insane.   

Only way I could see this is if:

1) They intentionally put out fraudulent reports.  
2) They intentionally submitted bogus data to the government to support their beliefs


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 18, 2012)

That is wrong


----------



## Tooth (Jan 18, 2012)

Crazy. I cant believe they actually enforce that law. Come on.


----------



## abc (Jan 18, 2012)

4aprice said:


> Oh I know, just forecast sunny and warm and when it gets cold and snows blame it on Global Warming.


No, I'd forecast rain and sleet every day!

Then when I'm wrong, people are happy to have sunshine (or powder) they forget about me.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jan 18, 2012)

i believe most weather folks have insurance so they cant be held liable for any weather forecasts that become inaccurate...


----------



## WinnChill (Jan 18, 2012)

Just food for thought, but I'm guessing that the business judgement rule would come into play.     

Business Judgement Rule:  "A rule that protects the decisions of a board of directors that acts on an informed basis, in good faith, and in the honest belief that the action taken was in the best interests of the corporation and its shareholders. A rule that says directors and officers are not liable to the corporation or its shareholders for honest mistakes of judgment" (Cheeseman, 2010)

For the most part, professional forecasters are making a professional judgement.  If  there was blatant disregard to supporting data and a forecast was made completely contrary to obvious conditions, then I wonder if there would be a case of liability.  If not, it may just be a matter of contractual obligations between forecast service and client.

Reference:

Cheeseman, H.R. (2010). Business law: Legal environment, online commerce, business ethics, and international issues (7th ed.). Upper Saddle River, NJ: Pearson Prentice Hall.


----------



## billski (Jan 23, 2012)

Weather is one thing that binds humanity together.  We are all subject to it.  We like to regale in others miseries and brag about how bad we have it.  

There are more Weather Monday morning quarterbacks than for football. .  Unlike athletic talent (or luck), the weather has tremendous complexities and surprises.  I feel for the forecasters regardless;  I still want a job where I can be wrong 50% of the time and still keep my jobs.  Well, maybe the securities industry.  I'll put my helmet on and run for cover now!


----------



## Mapnut (Jan 23, 2012)

billski said:


> Well, maybe the securities industry.  I'll put my helmet on and run for cover now!




No argument here Bill!  And the securities guys get paid way more than the weather guys!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 23, 2012)

You're assuming the securities guys still have their job.  It's brutal out there in the investment world right now.


----------

